# Susp. posts questions



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

Wifey and I just bought a used tandem and have put about 50 miles on it so far. The frame seems to fit well enough but the post is a bit high for her in the stoker's seat.

It's a Tamer XC suspension post and the post flares out a tad near the top where the sliding part of the post enters. This prevents us from lowering the post about 1/2 inch to where it would be optimal for her. 

We backed out the preload adjustment nut to the point where there is no preload and the elastomers drop down inside the post. This lowered the seat to the right height but doesn't seem optimal for the long term (i.e. no way to increase preload, shortened travel, and the chance that the nut may just fall all the way out of the post?).

Does anyone know what the minimum insertion height of a Thudbuster or other susp. post is? 

Should I just throw some loc-tite on the current post's preload adjuster and call it good?

Any other ideas beside going to a non-suspended post?

Thanks.


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

I believe the Tamer Pivot Plus has a lower profile. The XC is no longer in production and it been a while since we've seen one.

http://www.tamer.mrpbike.com/product.php?section=product


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Might help to know exactly which post you have on the tandem now. The CC posts tend to run longer exposures due to the longer linkages involved.
You might need to go to a telescopic post instead of the parallelagram style.


----------



## Sam Jones (Feb 25, 2005)

The web sites for the various seatposts will give you the min insertion specs.

My preference is for the linkage type (thudbuster, etc.) They do make a version requiring less insertion (and also less travel)

You asked for ANY ideas so: 

On one of our tandems I (like you) was unable to get the seat low enough for my 5'2" wife with a Thudbuster. When I examined the seat tube of the frame I saw that it proturded above the horizontal frame member and above the clamp.
Thus, I cut off this "extra" height of the frame seat tube, I still didn't have quite enough insertion, so I then used a dremel type grinder to contour the inside of the seat tube to match the flare on the seat post (just below the linkage). This gave me another 1/4" of insertion which was enough.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone. I'm not sure why I didn't just look at the mfgs' websites - it was the end of the day and I was reeling lazy.

I need to measure the max insertion that we have now and then see what I need to get.

It looks like the Pivot Plus or and maybe Thudbuster ST will work.


----------



## TheBrick (Dec 8, 2008)

*Suntour NCX-D3 seat post?*

Not worth a new thread so I thought I would tack this on the end of here.

Has anyone used / heard any reviews of this suntour NCX-D3 parallelogram seatpost? Less travel than the CC thudbuster with only 50 mm (~2") but it is a parallelogram design rather than the telescopic which I hear are not very good?

http://www.dotbike.com/ProductsP8809.aspx?utm_source=google&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=FGL

Thanks

T


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

TheBrick said:


> but it is a parallelogram design rather than the telescopic which I hear are not very good?
> 
> T


I haven't heard anything about that Suntour post but thought I would just add that after about a year and 600+ miles on the tandem my wife agrees that the parallelogram post is WAY better than the telescoping one.


----------

